# Wood identification



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish it was easier to identify wood. Here are a couple of pics I need help with. The first 2 could be honey locust the next two I have no idea the next two i believe is cherry.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Tim the first 2 are a tossup, I have never seen any honey locust or black locust milled. If you have seen it in its natural state you can understand why. Some of those thorns can be a foot long. To me it looks like the next 4 are wild cherry or what they call black cherry (the same wood). Darker than conventional cherry, but still great wood.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

The only reason I say honey locust on the first two is the 92 year old I got all of the wood from, was telling me a story of how hard it was to get some honey locust milled down. The other name for it he said was Iron wood I havent tried to cut any of it yet. Thanks much for the input Willway.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

iron wood and honey locust is not the same wood, i have worked with locust and it is very splenter , so watch it seam's to get in to your hand's ? iron wood a piece that i have is heavy , i havent tried to work with it yet, it is sopose to be very hard on blades?


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ironwood isn't honey locust, but is an interesting material none the less.

I'm not sure on your "toss up" boards, but the last couple do look like cherry to me.


----------

